# lily pad problem



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

ive noticed that some of the water lily leaves in my pond look like they have been chewed on on the edges. i dont know what is causing this so please help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe they have been chewed. Do you have goldfish, koi, or snails?
What about slugs? Turtles?

Do they neally look chewed, or just frazzled? You could possibly be having some different problem like a mineral deficiency or plant disease


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i think its just frazzled i guess. The ponds pretty new and has not been cycled yet so maybe thats the problem. This problem is on only some of the lily pads though, not the whole plant. I have a couple koi but can they eat lily pads?


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

i smell aphids


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

im starting to think its aphids too. My water hyacinths and water lettuce are starting to brown and die  Is there any way to treat the plants or pond against them?


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

koi can eat lily pads.


----------



## Kaizokukoi (Jun 13, 2006)

Check the hyacinth and lettuce for any roots. If they have roots in tacked, check you water quality. Is there any new leaves comming up on the lily. How much sun are you getting?


----------

